# How Long For Damp To Clear?



## gizmo26 (Aug 27, 2006)

Recently had habitation check on van and two areas found to be 30%. Van just coming up to 3-years old and same areas last time were reading 12% along with the rest of the van.

Van been in to dealers who have resealed the side skirt and told us that the sealant had broken down where the skirt joins the side wall.

The work was just 1 month ago and i have left the underbed locker (where the damp area is) open and have been ventilating the van during good weather days.

Checked the areas this morning with damp meter and there seems to be very little difference in the reading - possibly a slight drop at one point.

Obviously, I need to be sure that the sealant was the issue in the first place and will only know that if and when the areas concerned return to a normal reading of around 10 - 12%.

Can anyone advise how long it is likely to take before there is likely to be a noticeable difference in the readings to prove that the repair has done the trick?

I was thinking of putting some heat into the van, but other users seem to suggest against this as the wall needs to dry out naturally. Any thoughts please?

Peter


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

try a dehumidifier in the locker, note that they need some heat to work, so maybe had a small heater in there as well if it's not very warm.


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

our autoquest 140 had a damp reading of 80% over the near side back wheel arch at one year old so I took it back to the dealership who put a thick black paint all under the wheel arch had my hab check done this year and the reading was 90% from the wheel arch to the back corner and all the wood had gone rotten (but no damp smell ???) so I returned it to the dealership and part exchanged it for another van so it is their problem now


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

stephenpug said:


> our autoquest 140 had a damp reading of 80% over the near side back wheel arch at one year old so I took it back to the dealership who put a thick black paint all under the wheel arch had my hab check done this year and the reading was 90% from the wheel arch to the back corner and all the wood had gone rotten (but no damp smell ???) so I returned it to the dealership and part exchanged it for another van so it is their problem now


better let us all have the reg number so nobody here buys it :roll:


----------



## gizmo26 (Aug 27, 2006)

bognormike said:


> try a dehumidifier in the locker, note that they need some heat to work, so maybe had a small heater in there as well if it's not very warm.


Had thought about that, but given that the van is not sealed around doors and vents, surely all your are doing then is drawning air in from outside and dehumidifying that?

The main thrust of my question really, is should I be expecting to see a significant drop in damp meter reading 1-month on from the repair, given that damp reports of 20% seem to suggest retesting in 3-months.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

gizmo26 said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > try a dehumidifier in the locker, note that they need some heat to work, so maybe had a small heater in there as well if it's not very warm.
> ...


good point! Not sure whether you can seal up the other joints etc?


----------



## gizmo26 (Aug 27, 2006)

Just found this reference on the initial damp report:

Readings between (25-30%) moisture evident, remedial work required; may not need stripdown unless surface damage (staining, pimpling, and softness) is apparent. *(There is a risk of wallboard deterioration due to retained moisture in the structure if resealed only.)*

Given that the dealers have just resealed what they say was the problem area, and that the internal walls are covered in vinyl. How do they expect the walls to ever dry out?

I have pricked several holes in the vinyl covering using the damp meter prongs (fortunately it is in the bed locker and cannot be seen) and I have a gentle fan heater blowing around the area. Can I expect this to dry the wall out?


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

gizmo26 said:


> Just found this reference on the initial damp report:
> 
> Readings between (25-30%) moisture evident, remedial work required; may not need stripdown unless surface damage (staining, pimpling, and softness) is apparent. *(There is a risk of wallboard deterioration due to retained moisture in the structure if resealed only.)*
> 
> ...


Ceck out my previous post Even after a dealership repair the damp got worse and spread I think it is a fault with the Elddis 140


----------



## happygolucky (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi Gizmo, 

I assume that the van is not being used at the moment and is somewhere you have access to electricity. I am not familiar with your van, but what i would do is put the heating system on and have a vent open, or run a dehumidifier. I don't know where you live, but i assume you have the same weather as us so the general atmosphere is very moist. Without some assistance the moisture will not go from the panel, and will sink to the bottom. 

If after two weeks there is no change go back to the dealer and ask them to dry it out till an acceptable reading is met and maintained. You are correct that the vinyl will slow the drying process. If you can remove it or peel it back without damage that will speed things up. My theory is that if you see no change the rain we are currently experiencing is still penetrating the panel somewhere. 

If it is inside a locker i might also be inclined to help things along with a hairdrier waved over the area just to get things going. Unless you have carpet or other furnishings that will stain you should not do any damage. Important to see if the problem has been fixed before warranty expires. 

Hope i have been of use. 
Regards 
Brian


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

gizmo26 said:


> Van just coming up to 3-years old
> 
> Peter


I think you will never dry it out in situ. I would ask to have it replaced and then tested properly to ensure it is in good order. If you let it go on you will be told it's to old and your responsibility. Your dealer has a responsibility to sell you product which is fit for purpose.
You have evidence that the problem has deteriorated since the last test, so I would use this fact to have it replaced free of charge and as soon as possible.
I'm pretty sure you have the "sale of goods" act in your favour.

Do a search on the forum and see the number of similar posts 8O it's frightening.


----------



## gizmo26 (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks of advice guys. I have routed the warm blown air duct towards the area concerned and have had it running on low for the last day or two (not overnight) with the van well ventilated. I will see how it goes in the next few days before flagging it up with the dealer.

The initial repair (resealing) was done 5-days before the warranty expired, but if it has not been repaired and 'fixed' I will be putting up a strong fight with them.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Having had endless problems with damp in caravans my advice would be to take it back to the dealer and get the job done properly. Drying it out is almost an impossible task as the structure is like a sponge and if not properly ventillated will take a very long time to dry out.

The longer it takes the better it will be for the dealer. 

Damp in motorhomes normally comes from above as all that happens is that water finds its way to the lowest point. To be honest applying sealant to the wheel arches sounds to me to be a botch up to possibly con you into thinking the job has been done when in reality it probably has not.


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

bognormike said:


> stephenpug said:
> 
> 
> > our autoquest 140 had a damp reading of 80% over the near side back wheel arch at one year old so I took it back to the dealership who put a thick black paint all under the wheel arch had my hab check done this year and the reading was 90% from the wheel arch to the back corner and all the wood had gone rotten (but no damp smell ???) so I returned it to the dealership and part exchanged it for another van so it is their problem now
> ...


Hi if any one is thinking of buying a autoquest 140 from a dealership if you massage me the reg number I will confirm if it was my van


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Gizmo
Is the damp coming in on the rear corners and into the central under seat locker? I had a new sigma el (now called broadway) It developed a bad leak on the joins between roof and side and back panels (apparently a design fault ) I spoke to the a/s warranty dept. they arranged for me to return it to them as the rear panel had to be removed.
I have since had damp problems with a bessacarr and can assure you that if water gets into a panel thats sealed on both sides it wont dry out.
So if it does not dry out soon contact A/S, they have their own service department and do hab. checks.
Regards phil


----------

